
Ask HN: What's important to you when reviewing terms of service - sedzia
Hi there, I’m putting together terms of service and privacy policy for my product - a developer API (SaaS) and I’m wondering what parts of ToS you pay attention to when integrating with SaaS platforms?
======
brudgers
Curious as to why a lawyer isn't involved.

